# What age did your hedgie stop growing?



## clovermoses (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm not sure if it's just me, but my not-so-little Zero seems to be growing really fast, he's about 5 months old right now, and he's already 2 handfuls of hedgehog!! I'm not complaining, I mean the mats just more to love right?  but I've never had a hedgehog, or seen any others in real life except for my hedgie. Am I breeding some giant hedgie over here or is this a normal growing rate? How fast did your baby hedgie grow, and how big did he/she get?  thanks everybody!!!


----------



## cinnicotsucre (Dec 21, 2012)

Mine is about the same age! Ya he grew like nuts! He use to hardle fill up one hand and bow he fills both!!! I read that they stop growing at about 6 months though.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

At "two handfuls", there's a chance he's becoming overweight. Does his belly feel "squishy"? If he isn't already, he should be on a low fat food, and not a high fat one to promote weight gain. They are typically full grown by 6 months old.


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

Depends on the hedgie's length and how hedgie is standing. For instance, when curled into a hedgieball, we could hold Satin with one hand. But, standing, she was a "two-hand" hedgie... Or a "one hand for the rump and the rest of her pointed up the arm" hedgie. In addition to being long, she was also on the plump side (maxed around 680g). 

If you're able to, take a pic of Zero and post it.


----------



## Hedgehogluvr386 (Jun 16, 2012)

Thimble is 11 about months now and he seems like a pip-squeak compared to other hedgies. He was the runt, so i guess that should be expected. 
He is a whopping 304 g.


----------



## pickles17 (Feb 18, 2012)

Pepper never really stopped growing. When she was about a year old she was fairly small, then just before she passed at four years old she was quite big.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Hedgehogluvr386 said:


> Thimble is 11 about months now and he seems like a pip-squeak compared to other hedgies. He was the runt, so i guess that should be expected.
> He is a whopping 304 g.


304 isn't bad! My boy Inky was around 260 for most of his life, and I currently have a couple boys full grown in the 280 range.


----------



## Hedgehogluvr386 (Jun 16, 2012)

Well I'm glad i don't have to worry about it


----------



## Sugargliderlove (May 27, 2012)

Sonic is 2 1/2 years old. when he is curled in a ball and standing hes a 2 hander. his current weight is 428.8 grams. he was 455.6 grams.


----------



## Avarris (Dec 3, 2012)

LizardGirl said:


> At "two handfuls", there's a chance he's becoming overweight. Does his belly feel "squishy"? If he isn't already, he should be on a low fat food, and not a high fat one to promote weight gain. They are typically full grown by 6 months old.


It also depends on her hand size. At 235grams Pippin was two handfuls for me, but was only one for my housemates. Just a thought to consider.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Virtually all hedgies are "two handers" if they're standing, I was mainly thinking to hold in a ball.  Though, then you have to consider hedgie-balancing abilities in the necessity for more than one hand...


----------



## Erizo (Jul 25, 2012)

> "What age did your hedgie stop growing?"


This has certainly been a question I've been asking - as well as "How do you know what weight range is okay for a specific hedgehog?"

Got my girl on her 6 week birthday at 146 grams. She grew like a weed for the next month, and then grew more modestly for another month. Good and good. But at 15 weeks (3 months, 2 weeks), she peaked at 330 grams and then started dropping.

Since then, I have been tweaking her diet as she has been bouncing around. She bottomed out at 290 grams at 21 weeks. Then I eased her back up to 336 grams at 31 weeks. Then she started dropping again, to 284 grams at 45 weeks.

I know that a 'healthy' weight can vary a lot - so it's really hard to know what is okay for her. I still don't know. She's had the teardrop shape at the higher weight, is quite sleek in between, but feels a bit 'bony' at the lower weights.

At 53 weeks I've got her back to 302 grams. She was 302 grams at 11 weeks! It's a never ending adventure.

Until the start of December she was a big runner; round about 3 hours every single night. Running has dropped off a lot; from one-third to one-half, and much closer to the latter. But she is unchanged in other behaviors. Maybe a phase, or maybe a permanent thing.? Don't know.

Hard to imagine that she will ever be two handfuls.


----------

